# iBook G4 ne démarre plus suite à un cd bloqué à l'intérieur



## emmab (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai beau retourner le pbm dans tous les sens, là je me mords vraiment la queue...
Je vous explique, mon ami a du utiliser l'iBook, et je ne sais pas comment ni pourquoi, celui-ci ne veut plus démarrer du tout. L'ami est injoignable.

Le voyant de la batterie est au vert, elle est donc ok(j'ai vérifié en changeant de prise, et de chargeur). Je l'ai retirée et appuyé plus de 10  secondes sur la touche de démarrage, sans succès.

Puis en voulant essayer la technique de démarrage à partir du DVD d'installation, j'ai vu que le DVD s'insérait sans pbm mais qu'il continue  à glisser dans la fente sans que je parvienne à sentir la petite accroche mécanique signifiant que la DVD s'est  bien logé comme il faut à l'intérieur.

J'en ai deduit qu'il y a déjà un cd ou DVD dedans, mais sans certitude. J'ai inséré très doucement une carte bleue et j'ai cru sentir une résistance de forme ronde de type cd ou DVD. Sans certitude...

Quelqu'un a une idée? Puisqu' on ne peut ni inserer le dvd d'install ni demarrer, Comment sortir de la quadrature du cercle? ( c'est le cas de le dire...)

Merci infiniment!


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai beau retourner le pbm dans tous les sens, là je me mords vraiment la queue...
> Je vous explique, mon ami a du utiliser l'iBook, et je ne sais pas comment ni pourquoi, celui-ci ne veut plus démarrer du tout. L'ami est injoignable.
> ...


Si c'est un mini CD qui a été inséré dedans ça va pas être simple :mouais:


----------



## emmab (14 Décembre 2012)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un mini, non


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un mini, non


Qu'est ce qui te fais penser cela 

On a déjà vu ce cas de figure ici


----------



## emmab (14 Décembre 2012)

Ni moi ni mon ami n'utilisons de mini cd.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Ni moi ni mon ami n'utilisons de mini cd.


Dans ton premier message tu dis que ton ami est injoignable :mouais: Comment peut tu en être sûr ?

Un mini CD dans un lecteur CD à fente c'est démontage assuré :mouais:


----------



## emmab (14 Décembre 2012)

Euh je vois pas trop pquoi il aurait mis un mini cd dans un Mac, il en a lui même depuis 20 ans et il s'y connaît un tout petit peu on va dire....( son métier c est l'image, il est reporter)

Tu n'as vraiment pas d'idée dans le cas où ce n'est PAS un mini CD?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------

Quelqu'un aurait une petit d'idée , avant que je démonte le tout?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Euh je vois pas trop pquoi il aurait mis un mini cd dans un Mac, il en a lui même depuis 20 ans et il s'y connaît un tout petit peu on va dire....( son métier c est l'image, il est reporter)
> 
> Tu n'as vraiment pas d'idée dans le cas où ce n'est PAS un mini CD?
> 
> ...


Comme ça vaguement&#8230;

Une pièce interne du lecteur qui aurait cassé empêchant l'introduction d'un CD&#8230;

En ce cas si c'est un problème hard à part le démontage cela ne se résoudra pas par un soft&#8230;


----------



## emmab (14 Décembre 2012)

Bon benh je sens que je suis bonne pour démonter...
J'imagine que mon lecteur est HS, si une pièce a cassé grrr...

Par hasard aurais un tuto pour démonter et retirer ce disque sans trop de risques stp?


----------



## edd72 (15 Décembre 2012)

S'il y a un CD dans le lecteur, ça ne doit pas empêcher ta machine de démarrer...

Admettons qu'il y ait un CD, allumer la machine en maintenant le clic du trackpad doit l'éjecter.

Bref, beaucoup de supposition mais ton problème est que ta machine ne s'allume pas, et le CD ou pas n'a rien à voir là-dedans.


----------



## emmab (15 Décembre 2012)

Ah ok! 
On progresse un peu...

Néanmoins, il me semble que pour parvenir à démarrer, il faudrait le faire à partir du cd d'install. D'où mon impression qu'on se mord la queue


----------



## emmab (15 Décembre 2012)

Si quelqu'un connait un tutoriel simple pour une fille qui n'est pas très bricoleuse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

Pour démonter l'iBook et retirer le disque bloqué....


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Si quelqu'un connait un tutoriel simple pour une fille qui n'est pas très bricoleuse ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------
> 
> Pour démonter l'iBook et retirer le disque bloqué....


Là par exemple


----------



## emmab (15 Décembre 2012)

Merci bien. Tu penses qu'à la fin de l'étape on a accès au lecteur? Parce qu'il n'en parle pas du tout, à aucun moment


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Merci bien. Tu penses qu'à la fin de l'étape on a accès au lecteur? Parce qu'il n'en parle pas du tout, à aucun moment



STOP !

Un démontage n'est sûrement pas la solution au problème. 

Pourquoi vouloir à tout prix démarrer sur le CD d'installation ? 

Quand tu appuie sur le bouton power, est-ce que tu as au moins le boing ?

Si c'est le cas, redémarre-le et garde enfoncé la touche alt avant que le boing ne se produise. Ensuite, quand il t'affichera les lecteurs accessibles pour démarrer, tu relâche la touche alt, et tu double-cliques sur celle du disque dur.

S'il y a bien un CD dans le lecteur, tu devrais l'entendre tourner au démarrage de la machine. Écoute bien. 

À très vite.


----------



## emmab (15 Décembre 2012)

Malheureusement je n'ai aucun bruit, aucune réaction, rien.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Malheureusement je n'ai aucun bruit, aucune réaction, rien.



Ce qui confirme d'autant plus que ce n'est pas un problème avec ton lecteur de CD : le boing intervient avant. 

En attendant, essaye de démarrer la machine, et enfonce les touches Pommes + alt + p +r très que tu as appuyé sur power. 
Dis-nous si tu récupères le son de démarrage.

Sans réaction : suivre cette procédure : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431#faq6
C'est en anglais, mais le plus important, c'est l'image.


----------



## emmab (15 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ton aide .

Aucune des deux manip n'a fonctionné.
Sur le site d'Apple ils parlent aussi de l'hypothèse de la batterie HS. 

J'ai comme l'impression que ça pourrait être le cas: plus de voyant vert sur l'embout du câble du chargeur . 
Quand je retourne l'iBook, pour vérifier la batterie , j'appuie sur le bouton blanc et aucun voyant ne s'allume...
J'ai fait une recherche là dessus dans Google mais aucune info..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

Ah apparement il y aurait un faux contact dans le câble du chargeur ! 
Si ça pouvait être QUE ça , ce serait génial!
Je laisse charger la bête...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Décembre 2012)

emmab a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide .
> 
> Aucune des deux manip n'a fonctionné.
> Sur le site d'Apple ils parlent aussi de l'hypothèse de la batterie HS.
> ...



La batterie n'est pas indispensable au fonctionnement de l'ordinateur : même sans batterie, tu peux déjà essayer de l'allumer si la bague de la prise de charge est allumée. Orange ou vert.


----------



## emmab (16 Décembre 2012)

J'ai essayé en changeant de dhargeur,,puis avec ou sans batterie, en vain..


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Décembre 2012)

Je vais t'aider à démarrer ton ibook . 

Tout d'abord sur le clavier a gauche de la barre espace tu devrais avoir la pomme et à côté de la pomme une touche "alt" . appuie sur le bouton power et maintiens cette touche , un écran bleu va s'afficher avec une roue qui tourne , c'est normal . Puis tu va voir un icône de disque dur nommé OSX ou HDD (tout dépend du nom de ton volume ) et à côté un icône CD . 

Click sur l'image du HDD (attend que la roue ait finie de tourner ) et ensuite click sur l'icône de la flèche . Ca devrais lancer OSX . 

Si il y a un cd à l'intérieur de l'ibook et qu'il est mal enclenché (c'est un mange disc ! ) prend une petit règle double deci , retourne le mac , démarre le , introduit la règle en essayant de chercher le point le plus bas et dès que tu arrives en buté fait levier . Le mac devrait recracher la chose de lui même ! 


Voilà tins nous au jus en éspèrant que ça marche !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Je vais t'aider à démarrer ton ibook .
> 
> Tout d'abord sur le clavier a gauche de la barre espace tu devrais avoir la pomme et à côté de la pomme une touche "alt" . appuie sur le bouton power et maintiens cette touche , un écran bleu va s'afficher avec une roue qui tourne , c'est normal . Puis tu va voir un icône de disque dur nommé OSX ou HDD (tout dépend du nom de ton volume ) et à côté un icône CD .
> 
> ...



Ho... to, à 4h du mat', t'étais plus très frais 

Pour faire tout ça, il faut que l'ordinateur s'allume.
Or, même ça, nous ne l'avons pas. 

Et le CD bloqué ....


> J'en ai deduit qu'il y a déjà un cd ou DVD dedans, mais sans certitude. J'ai inséré très doucement une carte bleue et j'ai cru sentir une résistance de forme ronde de type cd ou DVD. Sans certitude...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------




emmab a dit:


> J'ai essayé en changeant de dhargeur,,puis avec ou sans batterie, en vain..



Vue tous les tests que tu as fait, et qui n'aboutissent à rien, j'ai peur que cet iBook ait rendu l'âme.


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Décembre 2012)

Et toujours pas couché (je devrais ??? ) . Quand on dis qu'il ne s'allume pas c'est quoi au juste , rien du tout ou ça fait du bruit et l'écran ne s'allume pas ....parce que c'est pas pareil , ça peu être l'inverter comme sur la plupart des g3/g4


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Décembre 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Quand tu appuie sur le bouton power, est-ce que tu as au moins le boing ?





emmab a dit:


> Malheureusement je n'ai aucun bruit, aucune réaction, rien.





jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et toujours pas couché (je devrais ??? ) . Quand on dis qu'il ne s'allume pas c'est quoi au juste , rien du tout ou ça fait du bruit et l'écran ne s'allume pas ....parce que c'est pas pareil , ça peu être l'inverter comme sur la plupart des g3/g4



Oui


----------



## emmab (17 Décembre 2012)

Dans mon cas je n'ai ni bruit ni écran qui s'allume. Le neant. 
J'ai demandé à une copine de tenter un démarrage en mode targuet depuis son Mac, verdict demain.
En attendant, Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## esv^^ (21 Décembre 2012)

On en est ou?


----------

